# Optional EVF... for DSLR? (wouldn't it be nice)



## YellowJersey (Feb 18, 2017)

Was looking at the optional EVFs for the M6 and it got me thinking, wouldn't it be cool to have an optional EVF that was also compatible with Canon DSLRs? I'd find it pretty damn handy. I know you could just shoot in live view on the back, but the same can be said for mirrorless bodies, and they still get EVFs... sometimes. 

Anyway, just a fanciful little thought I had. I don't really expect it to go anywhere.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Feb 18, 2017)

Interesting thought.

Personally I will pay significant money NOT to have an EVF - I hate them! They would make my DSLR cameras virtually useless for my photography. But that is just me, it would be interesting to see what others think.


----------



## IglooEater (Feb 18, 2017)

Funny I had exactly the same thought looking at the M6 EVF. I would like it for video a bit, but I'd especially like it for the live view work I do for landscaping in bright sunlight. The screen is hard to see in direct sunlight, but I like the live view for precise focusing.

I wouldn't pay a lot for it however. 250 USD seems a little high, unless it could add peaking and zebras. (yes, I know these exist in the form of field monitors. )


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 18, 2017)

EVF's still have serious limitations for pro level shooting. They are much better than a few years ago, but a fast moving subject is tough. They are a necessary evil for mirrorless, that or a optical tunnel or gunsight.


----------



## Sharlin (Feb 18, 2017)

They already exist, sorta: https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/buy/LCD-Hoods-Shades/ci/4968/N/3777857691

Canon has also some patents for hybrid electronic/optical viewfinders and I suspect we will see such things in the production models sooner or later. Fuji already has them in their rangefinder-style cameras and apparently they work nicely.


----------



## YellowJersey (Feb 18, 2017)

An EVF is obviously not for everyone. For my kind of work, mostly landscape, it would be really nice. For shooting sports or wildlife, however, it really wouldn't be worth it.


----------



## martti (Feb 19, 2017)

You can shoot tethered with an iPhone or an Android phone or pad. Or get a Zacuto.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Feb 21, 2017)

Generally speaking, I am in favour of giving the consumer the option. However, there should not be an increased cost (all types of cost) for those consumers that do not choose the option.


----------



## Mikehit (Feb 21, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> EVF's still have serious limitations for pro level shooting. They are much better than a few years ago, but a fast moving subject is tough. They are a necessary evil for mirrorless, that or a optical tunnel or gunsight.



EVF are nice for WYSIWYG and in difficult lighting conditions are useful to judge exposure, but even more than that I like having the histogram visible with my eye to the VF. 
But it would be great if you could have the optical image overlaid with focus peaking colouration.


----------



## scyrene (Feb 21, 2017)

martti said:


> You can shoot tethered with an iPhone or an Android phone or pad. Or get a Zacuto.



I think the point is, with an EVF you get the ergonomic benefits (for people who shoot that way), of having your eye to the camera. Tethering is completely different.


----------

